# Nicotine



## SeaRay190 (Apr 25, 2003)

Does nicotine affect anxiety in a major way? I started using chewing tobacco and noticed that i have been having intestinal symptoms. I have diarreah, Abdominal pain, more nausia, and been feeling more anxious. Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

My 22-year old son smokes like a fish... and it definitely affects his G.I. tract. He has to take prescription meds to counteract the acid reflux. So I guess I would have to say that yes, like any other stimulant, nicotine does affect the G.I. tract.I am hoping that my son can quit smoking. Evie


----------

